# 1978-1980 Redline Proline



## nycet3 (Mar 2, 2018)

This spray-bombed Proline frame and fork just arrived at my Boston place. Can't verify the serial number yet, but the seat stays have two bends (post 1977) and the head tube is three discreet tubes welded together (pre mid 1979). Hence a 1978 or 1979 set.

Hopefully there's a decent amount of original finish beneath the spray bomb. I'll remove the latter and find out. Refinishing bikes isn't my thing, so I'll build it up regardless of original finish condition.


----------



## mongeese (Mar 3, 2018)

Is the head tube 5 and 1/2 inches ?


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 7, 2018)

No, the head tube is 5". Haven't measured the fork tube, but it's > 5" and doesn't appear cut. Don't recall what factory length for fork tube was.

In first post I said this is a 78-79 frame. Could actually be a 1980. Three-piece head tubes continued into early 80. The frame is at my other house. When I get back there I'll check the serial number.


----------

